# Ishin Ryu



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

Does anybody know this style there is a club near me and i wanted to try it out?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2009)

fightingpower said:


> Does anybody know this style there is a club near me and i wanted to try it out?



I study Isshin Ryu, if that's the style you mean.  It is an Okinawan karate style that is quite popular in some parts of the world.  Known primarily for its vertical punch (non-corkscrew) and snapping kicks.  Anything else you would like to know?


----------



## Korppi76 (May 7, 2009)

Some clubs:
http://www.ishinryu.com/dojo_harrow.shtmlhttp://www.ishinryu.com/index.html
Try club search. I don't know enough London to say which is closest or easiest to get to.


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

the one near me is a Jujitsu club and spelt Ishin.  The instructor is Sempai Kevin Pell.  Although i have seen the Karate school in UK with same name when I searched the web.  

Strange,

what is the relation do you think?

It says that he trained in Japan and also has a Judo background on his bio!


----------



## Korppi76 (May 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I study Isshin Ryu, if that's the style you mean.  It is an Okinawan karate style that is quite popular in some parts of the world.  Known primarily for its vertical punch (non-corkscrew) and snapping kicks.  Anything else you would like to know?



I think he meant Ishin ryu jujutsu. But are those arts related?
Like Kokondo ja Jukido jujutsu?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 7, 2009)

Hmmm, it would appear that there is no connection with Isshin Ryu.  From their web page:



> This no nonsense style of Ju-Jitsu is the culmination of over 40 years of martial arts experience and cross-training by Pell Hanshi    in the arts of Ju-Jitsu, Shorinji-Kempo, Judo, Kung Fu, Kickboxing, Iaido and Kyokushinkai Karate. Ishin Ryu Ju-Jitsu is   a modern and constantly evolving martial art, yet the system proudly embraces the best of its Japanese heritage and   traditions.



In Japanese,  "Isshin" means 'One Heart', so that may be why they are using the name, but it seems to have little to no connection with my style of karate.  Sorry for butting in.


----------



## fightingpower (May 7, 2009)

Don't apologise I am a bit of a sad enthusiast and therefore relish the opportunity to learn about new styles!

Why not tell us a bit about your Isshinryu?


----------



## VegasM4 (May 7, 2009)

I studied Isshin Ryu under Master Angi Uezu when I was stationed in Okinawa, Japan.It's a great system.


----------



## fightingpower (May 8, 2009)

Cool!   What was the training like out there?  I dream of training in Japan at some point.  Would like to visit the Kodokan Judo headquarters and get smashed about lol.  If I can start training in Shotokan then maybe do some Karate out there too..

Any opinions on what it was like there?

How does it vary from training in the west?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

VegasM4 said:


> I studied Isshin Ryu under Master Angi Uezu when I was stationed in Okinawa, Japan.It's a great system.



I worked with Master Uezu, but didn't study with him.  I was an MP at Camp Foster in 1982/3.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

fightingpower said:


> Don't apologise I am a bit of a sad enthusiast and therefore relish the opportunity to learn about new styles!
> 
> Why not tell us a bit about your Isshinryu?



Well, it's all pretty public.  Isshinryu is an Okinawan karate system developed by Master Tatsuo Shimabuku in the 1950's.  It combines aspects of Goju-ryu and Shorin-ryu, with kubudo (weapons systems) added.  It is known primarily for the use of the vertical (non-corkscrew) fist and snapping low kicks, as well as blocks that block using muscle pads instead of bone.  In my opinion, the stances tend to be shorter than seen in shotokan or shorin-ryu as well; it is a very shallow stance as opposed to most other Okinawan karate systems.


----------



## fightingpower (May 8, 2009)

Sounds good!  Another style I have learnt about ha!  I am starting Shotokan as i have discovered a school 30 secs from my front door.  Quite excited about going so i will let you know how it goes. I have done some striking but will be nice to start something with a fresh mind!


----------



## VegasM4 (May 8, 2009)

fightingpower said:


> Cool! What was the training like out there? I dream of training in Japan at some point. Would like to visit the Kodokan Judo headquarters and get smashed about lol. If I can start training in Shotokan then maybe do some Karate out there too..
> 
> Any opinions on what it was like there?
> 
> How does it vary from training in the west?


 
Master Uezu was one of Master Shimabuku's original students.I was stationed on Okinawa in 1993-1994 for 6 months and from 1995-1999 for 4 years.I studied under Master Uezu in 1995-1996. I attained the rank of Green Belt and was getting ready to test from Brown and had learned most of the material.Unfortuantely Master Uezu had his second stroke while I was on deployment to South Korea.When I came back his dojo was closed.I aslo studied briefly with Eizo Shimabuku (Joe Lewis's instructor when he was in the Marines on Okinawa).


----------



## VegasM4 (May 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I worked with Master Uezu, but didn't study with him. I was an MP at Camp Foster in 1982/3.


 
Ahh the Military Police on Okinawa..LOL.I was infantry.Of course now I'm a Police Officer.I had some of the best times of my life stationed in the Far East.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 8, 2009)

VegasM4 said:


> Ahh the Military Police on Okinawa..LOL.I was infantry.Of course now I'm a Police Officer.I had some of the best times of my life stationed in the Far East.



When I was there, infantry was at Camp Kinser.  I was 3rd FSSG, FAP'd to MCB Camp Butler (or Foster, depending on what day it was).


----------



## fightingpower (May 12, 2009)

I love this picture it has a classic A-team feel to it!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When I was there, infantry was at Camp Kinser. I was 3rd FSSG, FAP'd to MCB Camp Butler (or Foster, depending on what day it was).


Is that a '76 Fury?  An old friend had one that was a decommissioned police cruiser.  It flew!

Daniel


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2009)

Daniel Sullivan said:


> Is that a '76 Fury?  An old friend had one that was a decommissioned police cruiser.  It flew!
> 
> Daniel



I think it was something like that.  Definitely a Plymouth Fury, I don't know what year it was.  I was in Okinawa in 1983, but it was older than that.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> When I was there, infantry was at Camp Kinser. I was 3rd FSSG, FAP'd to MCB Camp Butler (or Foster, depending on what day it was).


Great picture, Bill.


----------

